# nose peeling off



## Deber

It could be sunburn. I have seen this in pups brought into the shelter who were tethered out in the sun all day. I would go to your pharmacy and ask if there is a burn solution that can be ingested. If not, call your Vet. I am sure there is something that can ease the burn, but the dead skin will peel off and nothing you can do for this. Dogs will lick their nose so it must be a salve that is not toxic. Aloe Vera is good for this in humans, but I would google and see if toxic if ingested. 

I am not medical, and suggest if concerned or it is bothering your dog a visit or call to the Vet would be in order.


----------



## Karen519

*Vet*

I would bring him to the vet a.s.a.p., just to make sure that everything is alright.


----------



## Jennifer1

My lab has DLE and this isn't really like how his has looked when it flared up. It was more crusty on the nose and a motheaten look on his snout and around his eyes. It's probably a sunburn, did you ask the kennel if he was outside a lot? The only way to be safe is have your vet take a peek.
BTW, for my lab at least the treatment for DLE is fishoil daily and vitamin E for a flare up.


----------



## mBosco

I checked with the kennel, and he was outside a lot.. My guess would be sunburn.. Anyhow, I'll take him to the vet to be extra sure.. Thanks..


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

mBosco said:


> I checked with the kennel, and he was outside a lot.. My guess would be sunburn.. Anyhow, I'll take him to the vet to be extra sure.. Thanks..


Poor baby! Yes a vet visit is in order. Dogs can get skin cancer on their noses. I can't imagine how long he was in the sun for that to happen.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I would imagine in Abu Dhabi it wouldn't take long! Poor baby.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

Penny's Mom said:


> I would imagine in Abu Dhabi it wouldn't take long! Poor baby.


I have a home in the desert where it can get 120 degrees in the summer. It takes longer than one would think. I agree poor baby.


----------



## cubbysan

This had happened to Brady twice - once when he was sick with the obstruction and another time when he had thrown up a couple times. With Brady, it was from him "nosing" the ground/carpet to find a place to throw up. It takes probably about 6 weeks until the nose is almost back to normal.

I bet you he was rubbing his nose on something - possibly a gate, fencing, or something.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

cubbysan said:


> This had happened to Brady twice - once when he was sick with the obstruction and another time when he had thrown up a couple times. With Brady, it was from him "nosing" the ground/carpet to find a place to throw up. It takes probably about 6 weeks until the nose is almost back to normal.
> 
> *I bet you he was rubbing his nose on something - possibly a gate, fencing, or something.*


I bet you are right.


----------

